# BRYANT GUMBEL CATCHES UP WITH ALEX ZANARDI ON HBO’S "REAL SPORTS"



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

*Bryant Gumbel Catches Up With Alex Zanardi On Hbo's "real Sports"*

*BRYANT GUMBEL CATCHES UP WITH ALEX ZANARDI ON HBO'S "REAL SPORTS"*

INDIANAPOLIS (November 28, 2005) - Since Bryant Gumbel last sat down in 2003 with Alex Zanardi a lot has changed. Zanardi has returned to the drivers seat, amazing the world by winning a world touring car championship event. Gumbel, on the other hand has celebrated an Emmy Award for his work on his first feature with one of the most inspirational men in motorsports. Now they will meet again as Gumbel traveled to Italy to catch up with a man who has learned to not only handle adversity, but beat the odds to return to a sport he loves.

On *Tuesday November 29th at 9pm * Gumbel and Zanardi 's reunion will air on HBO's "Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel.". The first time the two met Zanardi was on a mission to complete the final 13 laps he missed following the crash at EuroSpeedway Lausitz in which Zanardi lost both legs, two years before. During the segment they will catch up on Zanardi's life since his first appearance on the show including his return to racing and victory lane.

"Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel" will re-air nearly 60 times in the next month across all of HBO's family of cable networks.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I gotta find a way to get a copy of that...


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

It's tonight. Set the DVR.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> It's tonight. Set the DVR.


That doesn't work if you don't have HBO.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

cenotaph said:


> That doesn't work if you don't have HBO.


:stupid:


----------

